# Looking for Medical Coding Job in Hampton Roads Area of Virginia



## vbcarver (Sep 11, 2010)

Virginia Carver - CPC
4108 Brenmar Lane
Durham, NC 27713
(919) 599-7768 
rvcarver12@clear.net

OBJECTIVE: Seeking an entry-level position in a medical facility as a medical biller/coder, electronic medical records technician and or Medical Record field.

QUALIFCATIONS: Proficient with medical coding sets - CPT-4, HCPCS, and ICD-9-cm. Knowledgeable of insurance regulatory statutes/laws, federal, state and private payer programs, as well as electronic medical records applications and regulations.
Possess excellent organizational skills, highly motivated and detail-oriented.

WORK EXPERIENCE

UNC Hospitals Medical College, Department of Radiology, Chapel Hill, NC, 8/2001 - Present
Faculty Administrator and Office Manager  
Serve as Administrative Assistance to eight Radiologists.  Responsibilities include: customer relations; organizing and preparing schedules; planning and managing office meetings, special events, and travel arrangements; overseeing research and educational programs; administering the fellowship program; generating teaching programs using PowerPoint; typing, editing and composing confidential reports and correspondence; record keeping and billing; assisting with reimbursements; assisting with contracts and grants; and managing a research library

UNC Hospitals Medical College, Department of Radiology, Chapel Hill, NC, 1/2007-3/2010
Part Time Reimbursement Analyst/Medical Coder
Responsibilities included: reading and reviewing medical reports provided by the
radiologists, assigning and sequencing specific diagnostic and procedural codes using a
billing system called A-Life; and then releasing for billing.	

UNC Healthcare-UNC Hospitals, Department of Imaging, Chapel Hill, NC, 5/1999-8/2001
Unit Secretary
Responsibilities included: clerical support for Computed Tomography and Nuclear Medicine, handling customer relations, scheduling for Radiologists, coordinating patient schedules with other departments, and maintaining a confidential database.                                                            

Williamsburg Medical Arts Urgent Care-Williamsburg, VA, 4/1998-4/1999
Medical Registrar 
Responsibilities included: posting of insurance payments, filing charts, scheduling appointments, answering multi-line phones, and handling customer service issues.


EDUCATION

Durham Technical Community College - Durham, NC April 2006
Honors Graduate in Medical Billing and Coding - GPA: 4.00

SPECIAL SKILLS: Type 60 wpm. Proficient in medical terminology. Strong MediSoft, PowerPoint, Excel, A-Life, and Medical Manager Software skills.

CERTIFICATIONS:
• CPC - July 2010

HONORS/ ACTIVITIES:
• AAPC Member â€“ Durham Chapter, Durham, NC


----------

